# Unclogging Fogger



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I neglected my fogger while storing it last year. Any instruction on how to get it back up and running. I think its clogged.


----------



## keysplayer (Sep 16, 2009)

Buy some clear tubing (not sure what size) from any hardware store (Cost $2-$3)

just open up the fogger, remove the existing clogged up tubing from the pump, and replace with new tubing, connect to the pump and feed it back into the cap where the fog juice is contaned, screw the fog machine back together and yor ready to go.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

This should take you to numerous threads on how to fix your fogger, good luck. http://www.hauntforum.com/search.php?searchid=696033


----------

